# speedo cluster for my 91 100



## devesvws (Jul 9, 2006)

i found one at a junk yard less than $100 mine is on the fritz anyone have luck going this route did it work ? my trip computer/speedo/fuel gage/etc is giving me trouble







anyone know who fixs them


----------



## 87gt (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: speedo cluster for my 91 100 (devesvws)*

This is a common problem that's easily fixed. I've fixed 5 of them so far.
If you haven't found a cluster yet, I'll fix yours for 25$ plus shipping.
That's the price of a case of beer I love.
If you're totally cheap, I'll just tell you how to fix it
















-87gt


----------



## devesvws (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: speedo cluster for my 91 100 (87gt)*

i would like to take you up on your offer where do i send it ? would love to drive it for the winter and winter is going to be here soon


----------



## QUATTRO BOY (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: speedo cluster for my 91 100 (87gt)*

Hi all, 
My aplogies for raking up an old thread but i have just purchased a 5000 QT avant and i have a problem with the computer that is situated between the speedometer and the rev counter. All segments on the display are perminantly lit up rendering it useless. 
87GT would you be able to help me by emailing any info you feel relevant. (If i were in the states i'd be more than happy to pay you for the fix but shipping costs from UK are horrendous) 
Thanks in advance
matt


----------

